# Livingston report 8/11/14



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Took my 3 year old son his 3 year old cousin and my brother inlaw out striper fishing yesterday. Had 20 stripers by 930 on the south end. The fish were not schooled up real good so we did a lot of looking. It's a lot of fun watching those boys real in big fish. One fish was 26" and one was 25". The rest were 19" to 22". If you see us out there in a red 20' play craft pontoon stop by and say hi. Little man is always with me fishing.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

One more


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Great job. Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

that is a good haul


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Man, That is an awesome day!!! Congrats on taking the little MEN!!!

I've been taking my son since he could walk, and now he's telling me what & what not to do, Ha! He's almost 15 now and I hope he continues to go with me through High School. It is very rare to see me on the lake without him. Father & Son time is priceless!!! Keep up the good work Dad!!!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Did the striper school on the surface? 

Did you catch them with bait, slabs, or casting spoons or traps?

I can only fish once a week or two, so I am trying to follow the striper pattern. 

Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

You guys have been on fire!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg , and kudos for getting the kids involved at a young age. Nice to see them grow over the years on 2cool.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Micheal. I have to give big props to Micheal. I didnt know the first thing about striper fishing until I fished with him in May. My goal for the trip was not to fill the cooler with fish but to learn about striper fishing. He taught me alot about how the fish live and there patterns. I learned alot about how to graph the and what to look for. I have taken what I learned and tried to hone those skills. My 3 year old sits back with me now and knows what they look like on the graph.. I think he is ruined.lol

Big D. It seems the pattern changes a little every day. On this last trip they were suspended. The trip 3 days before the fish were on the bottom. We have been using 1oz jigging spoons. I found some fish surfacing and we caught two out of that school, everything else was caught just jigging. One day we will catch them in 29 fow and the next day they might be at 24 fow. When I go out I look at ridges in all depths of the water to see where I find them I havent seen a lot of big schools like a month ago. We will catch 2 or 3 fish then move around maybe 50 foot or so and find more.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Michael with Lake Livingston Adventures is the Man! He definitely takes your fishing to another level. Like their page on Facebook for daily reports/pics!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a 2cool report, thanks for sharing, making a habit of taking your son is great, my dad took me every time he could. I don't remember not fishing.

_"Big D. It seems the pattern changes a little every day. On this last trip they were suspended. The trip 3 days before the fish were on the bottom. We have been using 1oz jigging spoons. I found some fish surfacing and we caught two out of that school, everything else was caught just jigging. One day we will catch them in 29 fow and the next day they might be at 24 fow. When I go out I look at ridges in all depths of the water to see where I find them I havent seen a lot of big schools like a month ago. We will catch 2 or 3 fish then move around maybe 50 foot or so and find more."_

That's great info your passing along and I sure have noticed that the stripers are really acting like stripers the last 5 weeks or so.
Suspending one day, and on the bottom the next and sometimes both.
They really are roving around constantly lately. Many days I can sit in one spot and go the limit, others I have to move the 50 foot you talked about several times.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! Being a weekend warrior makes it difficult to stay on a striper bite. Info from guys catching them helps allot!

I have Striper Fever!!!! All that I think about is being on the lake and striper/hybrid fishing. 2Cool gives me access to guys fishing while I'm working and it just stirs the pot! I am so thankful for the guys on this forum for posting and sharing info about the newly found passion I have for the illusive striper. They are tough to figure out, but I think that's what makes them so addicting. You can search for hours and catch for 15min and its worth it. Itâ€™s a feeling of victory! 

That young man is gonna be one heck of a fisherman! He will be schooling dad in no time!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I like to describe it like this: striper fishing = long periods of boredom followed by very brief, intense times of sheer excitement. 

You may be a striper angler if:

1) you catch white bass only as a by-catch of striper fishing
2) you can go for hours without a bite, but still expect a miracle on the next cast
3) you hate potlickers, have zero respect for them, and can recognize who they are
4) you understand that the more you know, the less you know
5) you never complain about cloudy, rainy, windy days and fish them whenever you can
6) you understand what "early" and "late" means
7) you have a trolling motor and know how to use it
8) you have a wider variety of tackle than an Academy store...and know how to use each piece
9) you consider down time for boat maintenance a fate worse than death


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Meadowlark, I have one addition to your list.
10). you are ashamed to take a picture with a catfish! 
hahaha

Jeremy, 
We know when we have people in the boat with an existing skill set that will give them the ability to take what we teach and run with it. You are one of those people and it has been great seeing you and your boy lay the smack down on those striper. I cant wait to go after some big trout this winter.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Adding to meadowlarks list
#11 Your three year old son named Logan renames himself to striper man do. lol

Im ready for that winter time trout bite. Its not a day of big stringers but a heavy one.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Meadowlark, I have one addition to your list.
> 10). you are ashamed to take a picture with a catfish!
> ....


LOL, no, no, Chris....it was the hat. I was missing my hat and couldn't find it, LOL. It was my favorite Mepps hat.

Those blues better watch out because ole George and I are going to chase them around the channel a bit tomorrow.:bluefish:


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

hahaha... awesome


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Success*

Nice job teaching the young ones to appreciate fishing. Great stringer of fish too.

Mike


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

It was great meeting you and "Striper Man" out there Friday! I saw you again Saturday evening, but that wind was brutal!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a lot of family fun..Great job!


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Bid D it was nice meting you and your son. I thought that was you Saturday evening. Right as you all headed north from where we were I marked a nice school of stripers. We caught one and the trolling motor wouldn't keep up in that wind. It was time to head in.


----------

